# Forum Argomenti di discussione Altri argomenti  Registrare In Contabilita' Le Polizze Assicurative

## iam

SPERO DI AVERE UNA PARTECIPAZIONE MASSICCIA A QUESTO QUESITO ANCHE SE BANALE. 
COME REGISTRATE NELLE CONTABILITA' GENERALI LE POLIZZE ASSICURATIVE (RELATIVE AD AUTO - RC - FIDEJUSSIONI ECC. ECC.) E LE RELATIVE QUIETANZE DI PAGAMENTO ANNUALI? 
RICORDO CHE UN VECCHIO RETAGGIO DI PRATICA CONTABILE LE "VOLEVA" REGISTRATE COME FATTURE CON IVA ESENTE ART. 10. 
SO CHE TECNICAMENTE LE COMPAGNIE  E/O LE AGENZIE ASSICURATIVE DOVREBBERO SU RICHIESTA EMETTERE REGOLARE FATTURA CON TITOLO DI ESENZIONE, MA NELLA PRATICA *NON SONO MAI RIUSCITO A VEDERNE UNA* !! 
IO CONTINUO A REGISTRARLE COME FATTURE PER POTERNE DARE EVIDENZA NELLE LIQUIDAZIONI, COMUNICAZIONI E DENUNCE ANNUALI IVA :Confused: . 
GRAZIE A TUTTI QUELLI CHE VORRANNO DARE IL LORO CONTRIBUTO  :Wink:

----------


## Patty76

> SPERO DI AVERE UNA PARTECIPAZIONE MASSICCIA A QUESTO QUESITO ANCHE SE BANALE. 
> COME REGISTRATE NELLE CONTABILITA' GENERALI LE POLIZZE ASSICURATIVE (RELATIVE AD AUTO - RC - FIDEJUSSIONI ECC. ECC.) E LE RELATIVE QUIETANZE DI PAGAMENTO ANNUALI? 
> RICORDO CHE UN VECCHIO RETAGGIO DI PRATICA CONTABILE LE "VOLEVA" REGISTRATE COME FATTURE CON IVA ESENTE ART. 10. 
> SO CHE TECNICAMENTE LE COMPAGNIE  E/O LE AGENZIE ASSICURATIVE DOVREBBERO SU RICHIESTA EMETTERE REGOLARE FATTURA CON TITOLO DI ESENZIONE, MA NELLA PRATICA *NON SONO MAI RIUSCITO A VEDERNE UNA* !! 
> IO CONTINUO A REGISTRARLE COME FATTURE PER POTERNE DARE EVIDENZA NELLE LIQUIDAZIONI, COMUNICAZIONI E DENUNCE ANNUALI IVA. 
> GRAZIE A TUTTI QUELLI CHE VORRANNO DARE IL LORO CONTRIBUTO

  
Ti prego Jam...non urlare (scrivere in maiuscolo equivale ad urlare!!!  :Smile:  ) 
Su questo argomento abbiamo già un post in cui praticamente si è già detto tutto. 
Vai qui

----------


## iam

> Ti prego Jam...non urlare (scrivere in maiuscolo equivale ad urlare!!!  ) 
> Su questo argomento abbiamo già un post in cui praticamente si è già detto tutto. 
> Vai qui

  scusa patty, come avrai capito sono poco pratico di questo strumento.
grazie per l'indirizzamento
Ciao

----------


## Francois

Concordo con quanto detto allora. Vorrei solo aggingere di considerare che per le polizza che "cadono" a cavallo di due esercizi va calcolato il risconto attivo quindi l'articolo:
___________________________ ...... ______________________
      #                                                            Cassa/Banca
(costo) Assicurazione
(Conto Patrimoniale) Risconto attivo 
Ciao

----------

